# Did I screw up? Intellian vip211k



## WazzuCougs

Help!

I just ordered a couple of vip211k receivers to use at home and eventually with a Tailgater antenna. I bought them online from Boater Barn. I never paid attention to the "Intellian I Series" portion in the title until I got my order receipt.

Will these receivers work with a regular home system and a Tailgater? Or only with Intellian antennas? I can't seem to find any technical information. I'm going to try to hold the order or cancel if I can't learn anything more.

Thanks very much!


----------



## P Smith

Call CSR and ask advanced/tailgate tech support...


----------



## WazzuCougs

Just called tech support at Dish, and was put on hold while the CSR looked into the equipment. I didn't get overly informative response. If I want to see if it works with a Tailgater I would need to hook it up to try it (I don't own a Tailgater at this time). Also she suggested that I call Boater Barn, which I will be doing shortly.


----------



## WazzuCougs

Well, the guy I just spoke with at Boater Barn was helpful and believed these receivers should work with the Tailgater. I don't know when I'll get around to buying one, but I guess I'll find out for sure at that time.


----------



## P Smith

I would check System Info screen of the 211k, just in case if it regular, not "I" - Internet type working only for MDU.


----------



## WazzuCougs

P Smith said:


> I would check System Info screen of the 211k, just in case if it regular, not "I" - Internet type working only for MDU.


I will check that when I get them and activate. I'm not exactly sure what MDU is though. lol

I've looked at the Intellian I Series on Intellian's website but I haven't been able to determine anything there either. I'm not able to post the URL for the site yet (apparently have to get to 5 posts first).


----------



## P Smith

In your next post ... 

MDU is Multi Dwelling Unit


----------



## WazzuCougs

My receivers are on their way from Boater Barn. I thought they were a pretty good price for new ($120.69 with low shipping). I had looked on eBay for awhile and used receivers were going high and often didn't come with remotes, etc.

I found a decent deal on external hard drives at B&H Photo: Western Digital 1.5TB (WDBAAU0015HBK-NESN) for $89.99, shipped free. That model does use external power.

I haven't purchased a Tailgater yet. So far the best price I've found is $349 at Camping World, shipping $9. Does anyone know of a better deal?

Hopefully everything works o.k. once I get it activated and hooked up.


----------



## WazzuCougs

NOW I can post links. lol

Here's the Intellian site that shows their products. My Dish receivers are "I Series". I'm hoping that just means that the Intellian equipment works similarly to the Tailgater equipment.
Here's a little background on the Intellian I Series: 
http://www.intelliantech.com/product/Product_iseries.asp


----------



## P Smith

I would note - they did not making the receiver, just including it as part of own product - antennas.
Dish/E* doesn't allow to manufacture DVR and receivers to other companies now.


----------



## WazzuCougs

P Smith said:


> I would note - they did not making the receiver, just including it as part of own product - antennas.
> Dish/E* doesn't allow to manufacture DVR and receivers to other companies now.


Thank you! I appreciate your help. I've read many of your other posts and you are very knowledgeable. I'm sure I'll learn a lot here.


----------



## P Smith

I'm just reading all relevant posts here . With a grain of salt. Adding to that my EE/IT/SW experience's skepticism 'engine'.


----------



## satcrazy

WazzuCougs said:


> My receivers are on their way from Boater Barn. I thought they were a pretty good price for new ($120.69 with low shipping). I had looked on eBay for awhile and used receivers were going high and often didn't come with remotes, etc.
> 
> I found a decent deal on external hard drives at B&H Photo: Western Digital 1.5TB (WDBAAU0015HBK-NESN) for $89.99, shipped free. That model does use external power.
> 
> I haven't purchased a Tailgater yet. So far the best price I've found is $349 at Camping World, shipping $9. Does anyone know of a better deal?
> 
> Hopefully everything works o.k. once I get it activated and hooked up.


Really curious if the receivers are actually "new". Web site's I've gone to looking at several models pretty much state they could be "new", or not, depending what they get from dish. $120 "new" is quite a bargin. The sticker on the back indicates a reman or refurb.
Ebay has some great deals, but, if the previous owner has a outstanding balance on that receiver, Dish won't activate it unless the bill is paid. This has been mentioned more than once here, so I would shy away from a receiver there.
Good luck!


----------



## bnborg

Dish 211k for $119 at Dish Depot. http://www.dishdepot.com/dish_receivers.jsp

Tailgater is $349 but only $449 with the 211k.


----------



## WazzuCougs

satcrazy, I knew to be leery of buying used receivers after do a little reading. I had called Dish about one receiver to check the balance. For the price, hassle, and need for remote controls, I figured I might as well go new. I also understand what you mean about wondering if the ones I bought are "new". I had seen the receivers on various websites that said the receivers might be new or remanufactured. I guess you don't know until you get them, which seems strange. I didn't know about the sticker on the back indicating whether receivers are new or refurbished. I will check for sure!

bnborg, I had looked at Dish Depot prior to making my purchase at Boater Barn. I don't believe they had any standalone vip211k receivers listed. They were packaged with other stuff. Or the price was higher; I don't remember. Because now, with free shipping, their deal is a little cheaper on the standalone receiver, I would've ordered from them. I wasn't quite ready to pull the trigger on the Tailgater yet. I assume their receivers are "new". Don't sites have to declare whether items are remanufactured/refurbished when they advertise them for sale?


----------



## P Smith

The models [211 or 211k] are pretty solid, so refurb or used wouldn't give any difference, perhaps some scratches.


----------



## satcrazy

WazzuCougs said:


> satcrazy, I knew to be leery of buying used receivers after do a little reading. I had called Dish about one receiver to check the balance. For the price, hassle, and need for remote controls, I figured I might as well go new. I also understand what you mean about wondering if the ones I bought are "new". I had seen the receivers on various websites that said the receivers might be new or remanufactured. I guess you don't know until you get them, which seems strange. I didn't know about the sticker on the back indicating whether receivers are new or refurbished. I will check for sure!
> 
> bnborg, I had looked at Dish Depot prior to making my purchase at Boater Barn. I don't believe they had any standalone vip211k receivers listed. They were packaged with other stuff. Or the price was higher; I don't remember. Because now, with free shipping, their deal is a little cheaper on the standalone receiver, I would've ordered from them. I wasn't quite ready to pull the trigger on the Tailgater yet. I assume their receivers are "new". Don't sites have to declare whether items are remanufactured/refurbished when they advertise them for sale?


WC-
Just checked that link from bnborg [ thanks for that] called the number, talked to the guy that runs it, asked about "new" or "Reman", he assured me they are new. Interestingly enough, he pointed out that if the serial number begins with a "W" they are remans, if they begin with a "R", they are new. I told him I understood the "R" was reman, he said nope, other way around.

Wish someone here with actual knowledge about this would chime in.

If the guy from dishdepot is correct, I would definately deal with him. The price is right.

I had a un-satisfying experience with a replacement 222k receiver from Dish, color was way off and one of the rear rca audio jacks did not work. Thankfully Dish replaced it with no fuss, and it's all good now.

update:
After looking at my paperwork from dish that came with this latest receiver, there are three sets of numbers, 1. Smart card 2. receiver "caid" number and the last set of numbers under another bar code that starts with a "W". above that barcode reads "222k reman." viola!

The guy from dishdepot was spot on.

So, P smith is right, to a point, you can get a decent reman, I did. But If I remember correctly, the crappy receiver was also a reman, so it can be a crap shoot.
One thing I didn't ask the guy at dishdepot was return policy if it fails, or doesn't work the way it should. I would check that.


----------



## WazzuCougs

Thanks for that info, satcrazy.

And this is a first for me: I just checked the progress of my package at UPS
-----------
Location Date Local Time Activity
Minot, ND, United States 08/15/2012 6:00 A.M. Train derailment.
Secaucus, NJ, United States 08/11/2012 2:43 A.M. Departure Scan
Secaucus, NJ, United States 08/10/2012 11:07 P.M. Arrival Scan
Lakewood, NJ, United States 08/10/2012 9:30 P.M. Departure Scan
08/10/2012 7:01 P.M. Origin Scan
United States 08/10/2012 4:39 P.M. Order Processed: Ready for UPS 
----------
A train derailment has caused my package to be delayed.


----------



## WazzuCougs

I just called UPS and apparently their cars weren't involved in the derailment, but were affected by the disruption. Hope that's the case.

Here's an article on the derailment:
http://rapidcityjournal.com/news/crews-cleaning-up-train-derailment-in-north-dakota/article_647cd4f2-3ed3-56cc-bf60-09fbf90b3882.html
---------
Update:
Just tracked my package, and it's scheduled to arrive tomorrow.


----------



## boba

WazzuCougs said:


> My receivers are on their way from Boater Barn. I thought they were a pretty good price for new ($120.69 with low shipping). I had looked on eBay for awhile and used receivers were going high and often didn't come with remotes, etc.
> 
> I found a decent deal on external hard drives at B&H Photo: Western Digital 1.5TB (WDBAAU0015HBK-NESN) for $89.99, shipped free. That model does use external power.
> 
> I haven't purchased a Tailgater yet. So far the best price I've found is $349 at Camping World, shipping $9. Does anyone know of a better deal?
> 
> Hopefully everything works o.k. once I get it activated and hooked up.


I believe 211 & 211K have a 1TB limit on HD.


----------



## P Smith

boba said:


> I believe 211 & 211K have a 1TB limit on HD.


Wrong believe. Actually you should use Search and find latest info.

For these of you who are not capable use Search with "211 EHD limit" keywords, here is the info: http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2878595&postcount=330 or http://www.dishuser.org/byodvr.php


----------



## Fosterjaka

IMHO.It might be better to buy from a Dish approved site so warranty and protection plan can cover the receiver once activated. Especially using the receiver in a portable way like this.


----------



## WazzuCougs

Just wanted to update that I received the receivers on time (despite having to truck around a train derailment). The receivers are brand new, and the only thing that I noticed pertaining to Intellian was a flyer enclosed in the box, which read:

"Congratulations on the purchase of your new Intellian/Dish Network marine satellite TV bundle. You are now ready to activate your new account. It's simple. Just call 866-726-xxxx.... Promo code: Intellian....Your representative will answer all of your questions regarding programming available, incentives and special offers that you are entitled to as an Intellian Preferred Subscriber." The Dish Network logo is at the bottom. I did not call that number, but instead called Dish.

I also got the external hard drive activated, and it works great! (I had read through the thread on the hard drives in this forum, so I believed the 1.5TB drive would work. It says I have 147 hours, 45 minutes of HD and 591 hours of SD recording available.

Fosterjaka, I'm not sure that Boater Barn _isn't_ an authorized dealer for Dish, but your point is well taken. 

I told DH that I would like to get one of those fancy Tailgaters, and he seems to think we will be just fine with the "portable" setup we already have (an antenna attached to a shortened railroad tie). At least no one is likely to run off with it. lol


----------



## P Smith

2 TB is a limit for 211/411/211k EHD drives.


----------

